# Cornstalk bales $



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Looks like the cornstalk bale market here is over saturated.Alot of ads @ $20 a bale for 5x6 rds.

It was a dry fall so everyone got it baled.And with the nice winter cows have been out on stalks.

I figure I need $30 a bale breakeven figuring baling costs and fert removal.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> Looks like the cornstalk bale market here is over saturated.
> 
> I figure I need $30 a bale breakeven figuring baling costs and fert removal.


Cy, I am curious as to what is the average fertilizer value that is given to stalks left as residue?

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Vol said:


> Cy, I am curious as to what is the average fertilizer value that is given to stalks left as residue?
> 
> Regards, Mike


Corn Stalk Nutrient Removal Update

Would have to figure current fertilizer prices.

HERE we see increased yields especially with C on C by removing the stalks.But you still have to think long term that you are removing nutrients if you don't haul them back on the field in manure.


----------



## mulberrygrovefamilyfarm (Feb 11, 2009)

From UMN for corn stover:
P205 - 3.5lb per 1200lb bale
K20 - 19.2lb per 1200lb bale


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks fellas......cant help but wonder what the additional costs(treatments) of fungal and bacterial born diseases would be when one does C on C without stalk removal. Does it pencil in favor of stalks on or off I guess is what I asking when all things are considered.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Vol said:


> Thanks fellas......cant help but wonder what the additional costs(treatments) of fungal and bacterial born diseases would be when one does C on C without stalk removal. Does it pencil in favor of stalks on or off I guess is what I asking when all things are considered.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Here;By making it blacker it warms up faster in the spring and dries off quicker.Treatments won't help that.

Cy


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Its the same way here. $20-$25 tops. I use a bale a day but it all gets hauled back out to the field at some point.


----------

